# Female with Impacted eggs



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi,
has anyone had a problem with a female having impacted eggs? My female is so huge it looks like she is going to explode. I have tried breeding her 3x and she has yet to drop any eggs. Eventually the males gets fed up with her and starts to beat her up. Is there a way to help relieve her of eggs or to get them to start dropping out on their own? Wish she was bigger so I could squeeze them out like they do for Koi. LOL

Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

If the eggs produced aren't released during spawning, she will reabsorb a large number of them into her body. I'm sure she's alright; don't try to squeeze her! :rofl:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Females with eggs that haven't been fertilized will either reabsorb them or drop and eat them. There's nothing to worry about IMO.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Normally wouldn't be concerned but she has been this way for over a month.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Are you sure it's eggs she's full of?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have any pics ? That might help determine if its eggs or something else.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My Marge would blow up like a balloon then slim out a couple days after... Fiona did the same thing, and she's sometimes drop the eggs as well. Make sure it is egg-bound rather than bloat or something internally that is wrong. Epsom salt may be handy to have on hand.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

She has been like this for over a month. Has never dropped eggs like my other females. I have put her in a tank with salt. Tried feeding her live brine shrimp to help her poop. I'll try some antibiotic food for the hell of it. I also put her in a tank with some extra heat to get metabolism going. Size has never reduced. Never had a swim bladder issue. Always active and even jumps at the food before I even drop it into the water. Please note the pics are taken sideways and not an issue with how she swims.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you want her to drop eggs, simply put her in a chimney in a bigger tank with a male ready to breed. Don't use a jar - she has to sense the male's hormones. Just leave her be. She will eventually release eggs. 

IMO she looks good. Try using bigger males - long and thin, not big and thick. Usually the thinner males can embrace better.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

what an eggy girl :3 I agree with Indjo


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Its just weird that all my other females have absorbed or dropped eggs several times already and she has not. She even went through an entire 3 hours of being embraced. I have had her in my breeding tank with 3 different males most of the time she was in a chimney.

She has a good disposition as she rarely ever fights back. One of my other female has pretty much almost killed my over halfmoon rose 2x. The color of the two go together so well I really want to try and breed those two. Usually they get along really well for a most of the day then she just goes on a rampage. I'm scared to put any other male with her because she will probably destroy their fins. I keep trying with him since hes already battle damaged. I call them rocky and Adriane. lol

Anyways back to the problem at hand I think I'll try and find some Epson salt.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

For the aggressive gal, you need to find an equally aggressive male. One to put her in her place... Using a gentler male and an aggressive female you probably won't get a spawn :lol: I have a female who flares, but she won't attack the male. One of my females munched my male's fins :roll:

Try finding frozen daphnia - that's what really gets them cleared.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> For the aggressive gal, you need to find an equally aggressive male. One to put her in her place.


I feel like getting a King Betta and pairing her up with him. Shes not a lady so she deserves a bruiser. lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha :lol: I have a PK male who killed a female. I got teak leaves to condition one of my females for him lol. 

If you wanted to, find some Teak Leaves =D I'll swear by it.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Where did you get the teak leaves?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got them from Ebay - huge leaves. About 8, and I only needed to use 1 for her.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CT girls are supposed to look like that. They get REALLY eggy. She's fine.

I have a PK girl like that being conditioned. No problem.


----------

